# Need some shaft advice



## Andrewbrookeuk (Feb 8, 2017)

Need some advice... thanks so much in advance 

Not been playing golf that long and my wife bought me a TaylorMade M2 2017 15 degree Fairway Wood for my birthday. She bought it from American Golf with a stock shaft Reax 55 as they told her that would be a regular shaft 

It's a bit unclear from the American Golf website and the TaylorMade website on which shaft is a regular. I recently went for a club fitting for a set of irons and although i'm not great I was a regular shaft but slightly more towards a stiff shaft which when I swung I didn't really like. 

Options on the American Golf website for a TaylorMade M2 2017 15 degree Fairway Wood are Reax 55 and a Reax 65
http://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/fairway-woods/taylormade-m2-2017-fairway-wood-311244.html

On TaylorMafe they say: http://taylormadegolf.co.uk/M2-Fairway/DW-WZ602.html#start=1
Reax 65 X, S
Reax 55 R, A
Reax 45 L 

Questions is before I take the wrapper off do you think that the Reax 55 a regular shaft ? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 8, 2017)

Before you take the wrapper off I suggest you go back to AG, tell them your Mrs got you the club but that you would like to try both R and S before you start to use it. I would be surprised if they were not obliging. 

For what its worth I would think the 55 is a R.


----------



## Lump (Feb 8, 2017)

where is tells you the weight of the shaft, it'll also tell you what flex it is.


----------



## dufferman (Feb 8, 2017)

If I am not mistaken:

Reax 65 X (Extra Stiff), S (Stiff)
Reax 55 R (Regular), A (Amateur)
Reax 45 L (Ladies)

Some manufacturers will say Senior instead of Amateur. The number relates to the weight of the shaft.

I bought a Reg shaft M2, went back to American Golf with no receipt (but had the wrapper still on it) and swapped for a stiff shaft, with no problems. Best to go have a hit of them both, see some numbers on their simulators or just see which one feels best. Just in case!


----------



## Andrewbrookeuk (Feb 8, 2017)

Great, thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## Andrewbrookeuk (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for all the help, will go back to AG


----------



## Andrewbrookeuk (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if the shaft is interchange for the TaylorMade M2 2017 15 degree Fairway Wood
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?90239-Need-some-shaft-advice#x5AEiGyMbOmGhtkJ.99

Thanks so much


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andrewbrookeuk said:



			Does anyone know if the shaft is interchange for the TaylorMade M2 2017 15 degree Fairway Wood
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?90239-Need-some-shaft-advice#x5AEiGyMbOmGhtkJ.99

Thanks so much 

Click to expand...


nope


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			nope
		
Click to expand...

This, its the M1 that's interchangeable, though you could get someone to pull the shaft and glue a different one in, but would cost.


----------

